# PDFBox und Lucene in Eclipse und Netbeans



## javraki (20. Jun 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,


ich will Java lernen und ein Programm mit PDFBox und Lucene schreiben. Ich habe die Datei PDFBox-0.7.3.zip runtergeladen und versuche sie in Eclipse und Netbeans zu integrieren.

Nach einigen Versuchen erscheint jetzt diese mit dem ganzen Inhalt im Project Explorer unter meinem Projekt und Referenced Libraries (in Eclipse). 

Wenn ich aber schreibe:


```
import org.pdfbox;
```


kriege ich als Fehlermeldung:

"the import org.pdfbox cannot be resolved"

Was mache ich falsch? Wie kann ich zip-Dateien in Eclipse einbinden? Welche Einstellungen sind z.B. in Java Build Path - Libraries in notwendig?


Danke im Voraus


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2009)

Das zip musst du entpacken, da ist sicher ein, oder mehrere jars drin, die du verwenden kannst.


----------



## javraki (20. Jun 2009)

Vielen Dank,

es hat so geklappt. Einfach die jar Dateien und nicht die ganze zip Datei in Build Path.


----------



## Unregistriert (13. Okt 2009)

hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zur Einbindung von Lucene in Eclipse, 
muss ich nur die Core Datei einbinden oder auch noch die Jar Dateien aus den Unterordnern (z.B. analyzers hat lucene-analyzers-2.9.0.jar und lucene-analyzers-2.9.0-javadoc.jar).

Bis jetzt habe ich nämlich unter run --> class path nur die Core.Jar eingebunden, (genügt das zum einbinden, oder muss ich noch was machen? das noch wo anders einbinden)

z.B. für 
	
	
	
	





```
Analyzer analyzer = new StandardAnalyzer();
```
bekomme ich "The constructor StandardAnalyzer() is deprecated"

und für ein paat Elemente bekomme ich "Note: This element has no attached Javadoc and the Javadoc could not be found in the attached source."

Vielen Dank schon mal,
Grüße,
Tim


----------

